# Krauss 1953 Ring - 2013 Opera d'Oro edition



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone here know if this 50th anniversary edition, with its different box, is the same remastering used in Opera d'Oro's 2006 issue of this set? I have the 2006, but for $40 I would consider getting the 2013 if the remastering is improved in that version. Would like to know. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Still trying to find this out.
One description on Amazon says re mastered,
the other one doesn't.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Itulian. The product description on the Opera d'Oro site only mentions the new box, the librettos and the essay. Nothing about the audio remastering. I think I'll play it safe and just keep the 2006 version. I don't need a libretto anyway. I have a thick white trade paperback with all the dual language translations.


----------

